

Stephen Hawking says there is no theory of everything - suprgeek
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/culturelab/2010/09/stephen-hawking-says-theres-no-theory-of-everything.html

======
slmbrhrt
Well, Gene Ray's going to be mad to hear that there's no theory of everything.

